

Semantic Web: Making Advertising More Relevant to Consumers - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/semantic_web_advertising.php

======
tyohn
I'm not saying that I don't like the idea of web 3.0 but where's the reality?
While its nice to believe that we'll all create APIs that will "talk" to each
others APIs - currently we can't even agree on which programming language is
the "best" much less the which data format should be used. I guess if we could
get a standard set like the appliance industry does with electricity (120
Volts, 60 Hz, 3, 2-3 prong plug) then it might happen. I'm not even going to
touch on the invasion of privacy...

------
wmeredith
"This is where the semantic Web comes in," Solomon explained. "Businesses
finally understand the Internet, and recognize that advertising is a good
business model - if you can make it work."

This guy's a genius. Trading hot dogs for cars is a good business model, too,
_if you can make it work_. He's basically saying nothing. I wonder what his
non sound-bite remarks were...

------
nickb
In my opinion, semantic web is way ahead of its time. I'm guessing it's about
5-10 years away from mattering.

